# R35 GT-R Supercar or not? R35 Owners ONLY please



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

After a brief discussion on another thread, thought I would ask the R35 owners Only what they think, As I can see it getting silly otherwise.

R35 GT-R Supercar or not? sports tourer? TBH when I didnt own an R35, I called it a grand/sport tourer, then I bought one and adopted supercar.. hey why not lol... BUT as the models 5 years old, we should now know what the car is classed as... officially?

thanks

chron


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

In the manuals Nissan refer to it as their Supercar.


For me I would put it in the same bracket as the 911 etc so not Supercar.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Supercar the right mods make it near to hypercar


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

It's a supercar for me. Performance of a supercar. Ask yourself this, if it retailed at £125k would it be a supercar?

I'd put 911 turbo/R8/Gtr/mp4/458 in the supercar bracket. Anything more exotic would be a hypercar these days.

Definately a supercar though, a 911 turbo is certainly a supercar.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

lol zzzZzzZZZ

its in the eye of the beholder mate. There is no real definition for supercar so it hard to say. 

its an amazing car that's for sure and will spank most cars labeled as supercars.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

i think a vague definition is : an Italian or British made car designed to look good on a poster with the help of their marketing department.

Hyper car: same as above only costing more then 4 times as much.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Well, going by the wikipedia definition:

A supercar (also known as exotic car) is a very expensive and fast sports car. Supercars are marketed by automakers as unusual and include limited production specials from an "elite" automaker, standard-looking cars modified for power and performance, as well as models that appeal to enthusiasts from smaller manufacturers.

It's probably not, although just GT also doesn't do it justice...


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Well, going by the wikipedia definition:
> 
> A supercar (also known as exotic car) is a very expensive and fast sports car. Supercars are marketed by automakers as unusual and include limited production specials from an "elite" automaker, standard-looking cars modified for power and performance, as well as models that appeal to enthusiasts from smaller manufacturers.
> 
> It's probably not, although just GT also doesn't do it justice...


they don't define what is considered elite, fast and expensive.

also the fact that the gtr is faster then most does that mean they no longer are supercar's? ..... its all crap....

if its special to you that's all that matters.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Super Car.
Not Supercar.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Super Car.
> Not Supercar.


+1 
Just because it may be faster than some supercars doesn't make it one


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Super Car.
> Not Supercar.


This.

And it's a Nissan.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Super Car.
> Not Supercar.


Exactly


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Super Car.
> Not Supercar.


Out of curiosity, would you consider the Nismo GTR or 911 turbo to be a supercar?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

borat52 said:


> Out of curiosity, would you consider the Nismo GTR or 911 turbo to be a supercar?


I wouldnt...


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

It has supercar performance, but it's not a supercar. The term supercar is used to define a combination of performance, price and exoticness. The GTR only ticking ONE of those boxes.

But, that's what I like about it. It can knock around and embarrass so called supercars, without the w*nky 'look at me' badge, or the silly price tag.

In that sense, I'd call it the thinking man's supercar!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd call it a Junior Supercar.

And I'd say I've owned other junior supercars, Esprit V8 and Noble M12. They are just on the edge of being a supercar. I'd not say my Aston was a supercar.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

borat52 said:


> Out of curiosity, would you consider the Nismo GTR or 911 turbo to be a supercar?


As the Nismo is a(n officially) tuned GT-R and the 911 Turbo is a high end 911 I'd say no.

To me a Supercar is the mix of performance, styling, price and branding.
I consider Lambos, Ferraris etc... a true Supercar.
The cars people dream of owning but very few will.

The GT-R is a great car, no question.
But they are relatively affordable, not exotically styled and a Nissan.
You also have to base your decision on the car as it was made.
Quiet, slightly bland interior, bought from a showroom next to a Micra...
Throw enough money at a Lada and you can build an 800bhp monster, doesn't make that a Supercar either.
Hence my comment, Super car, but not Supercar.

Probably the closest I'll ever get to owning a Supercar, but not one.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I think once a car is mass produced (i.e. not made in limited numbers), it's not a supercar.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I thought it was already classified as a "supercar killer". opcorn:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes and no, depends how one defines a supercar.

It seems more non-owners see it as a supercar rather than us owners, as seen on AWD group on facebook below.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Groundhog Day


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/262961-sportcar-supercar.html
plus other links therein


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

OldBob said:


> Groundhog Day
> 
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/262961-sportcar-supercar.html
> plus other links therein


not really, just getting a 2014 perspective  and hopefully just R35 owners, to get a REAL perspective.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Fair enough, in that case I'll be consistent. 
Not a Supercar :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

OldBob said:


> Groundhog Day
> 
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/262961-sportcar-supercar.html
> plus other links therein


That was in the Skyline section and the Skyline GT-R is arguably even less of a Supercar as it's based on a humdrum family car made in Japan.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

You're right! and proof that 35 owners do look in other sections.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

On a side note, do you consider Doutzen Kroes to be a supermodel, or just a model?


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

Id call it a Super Car slayer. It will embarrass most other 'exotic' supercars with its performance..


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Knightwing23 said:


> Id call it a Super Car slayer. It will embarrass most other 'exotic' supercars with its performance..


Agreed.
Why did you wote Yes then. :chuckle:


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Supercar killer not really a supercar, although you could pick a used supercar for the same price as a gtr.

I think the poll results say it all

However it is interesting, non owners tend to class it as a supercar....


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

How many times do we have to have the same discussion?

Just search this and you'll find it's been done at least twice before.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> On a side note, do you consider Doutzen Kroes to be a supermodel, or just a model?


Being as I no longer own an R35, I'll have to answer your question instead. I don't think she's in Linda Evangelista or Christy Turlington territory but I would still give her one, if I wasn't married of course:chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Being as I no longer own an R35, I'll have to answer your question instead. I don't think she's in Linda Evangelista or Christy Turlington territory but I would still give her one, if I wasn't married of course:chuckle:


I must have a busy life because I had to google all three names.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> How many times do we have to have the same discussion?
> 
> Just search this and you'll find it's been done at least twice before.


1 - this one has a live poll for r35 owners
2 - this is the 2014 discussion, and is for hopefully r35 OWNERS ONLY, as to get a fair gauge


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> I think the poll results say it all
> 
> However it is interesting, non owners tend to class it as a supercar....


nearly neck in neck at the moment, interesting indeed..


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I have to say I'm a bit unsure but I think the definition of supercar is a bit ambiguous, on one hand it has the power, handling and wizardry to top any supercar out there, on the other hand when I think of a supercar I'm thinking of beautiful Italian machines that fall to bits if you take them out of the garage but look and sound crazy. 

I'm not sure I would call a 911 Turbo a supercar if the GT-R isn't, I would class them the same.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

'Supercar for the masses' seems like a contradiction in terms to me. By definition, a supercar is removed from the reach of the masses.

However, it does have supercar-like performance out-of-the-box and a modified one will embarass many modern supercars in many situations.

It's almost got a niche of its own (maybe the 911 Turbo S is in there as well but a large difference in cost between the two).

I don't go for the 'wrong badge' argument though, or else the Lexus LFA couldn't be a supercar and to me, it most definitely is.


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

*models*



CT17 said:


> I must have a busy life because I had to google all three names.


So did I. Lol


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Evo9lution said:


> I don't go for the 'wrong badge' argument though, or else the Lexus LFA couldn't be a supercar and to me, it most definitely is.


100 %


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Goodwood "supercar" car park, GT-R's are allowed, question answered 

In all seriousness though, Goodwood this year banned 911's from the supercar car park as the years before they were too common.


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

deankenny said:


> Goodwood "supercar" car park, GT-R's are allowed, question answered
> 
> In all seriousness though, Goodwood this year banned 911's from the supercar car park as the years before they were too common.


They weren't allowed last year, if I remember correctly, but I posted success with the GT-R being allowed to enter the SuperCar car park, after I asked the Goodwood team if the GT-R would qualify, given it wasn't on the list


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

For me a supercar is a car which has been designed to look+sound good and go go fast and nothing else really matters. For showing off and enjoying driving really.
If it has been designed with any other factors in mind ie: carrying luggage and passengers then it isn't really a supercar,although im sure there are exceptions.

Just having blistering performance alone doesn't qualify. A Ferrari 308 is a supercar yet an average hot hatch would run rings around one and a GTR of course would leave one for dead.
Not a supercar for me im afraid but a super,super car.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Nedzilla said:


> For me a supercar is a car which has been designed to look+sound good and go go fast and nothing else really matters. For showing off and enjoying driving really.
> If it has been designed with any other factors in mind ie: carrying luggage and passengers then it isn't really a supercar,although im sure there are exceptions.
> 
> Just having blistering performance alone doesn't qualify. A Ferrari 308 is a supercar yet an average hot hatch would run rings around one and a GTR of course would leave one for dead.
> Not a supercar for me im afraid but a super,super car.


So by your definition a lotus Elise fits the uncompromising design criteria.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Let's not over think it. It is most definitely not an ordinary car. If it had a Ferrari badge and cost £200k, we wouldn't be having this debate. It qualifies in all departments except badge and cost. I leave that to the snobs. 

It's a Japanese supercar. A multi performance supercar.
I wouldn't be seen dead in a Fezza or a Porker, though they are also supercars.
Aston Martin is for fat old fools who keep Viagra in the glove compartment, and play golf. Lamborghini only make pantomime horses.

The R35 doesn't have a shopping trolley version.

Definitely super fast, super reliable, super cheap, super striking, and mine is super dirty and scratched and chipped and awesome. 

Love it.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> nearly neck in neck at the moment, interesting indeed..


Indeed, it was over 60% "no" all day until some of the evening users came on.

But it's not a competition.
We'll probably not change our opinions depending on the outcome.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

For me it is, all day long!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2004)

From a GTR owner.... *No*


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Never been a badge snob. That's why the Datsun appeals. It's kind of blue collar.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes it is a supercar. It does nought to 60 in 3.5 seconds, tops out at 193 and everyone looks at it!!!!

What more do you need fffffffffsake ))))


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

After 4 years of ownership, every drive still feels special. It's an awesome performance car.

I think the question very much depends on the individuals take on a Supercar. In my mind, a Supercar is something probably Italian, something that makes kids (incl grown-up kids) go 'Wow!' and stop and point/look.

Does the GT-R have the 'Wow!' factor? For me as an owner it definitely does as it's an awesome drivers car and puts a smile on my face every time. But I don't deem it to be a Supercar. It's a Superiorcar


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Super Car.
> Not Supercar.


**** me we agree again !:chuckle:


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

A supercar is low, wide, beautiful to look at with a V8, V10 or V12 engine behind the TWO seats and is usually built in Italy. It doesn't tick many of those boxes so I'd have to say no. It's a Japanese coupe with supercar performance that's it. If a Subaru impreza did 200mph and 0-60 in 3 seconds you certainly wouldn't call it a supercar.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

its got to be one.. I when to supermarket yesterday parked up went in and saw out the window a man and a women taking turns having there pictures take with it.
that dose not happen with just any car


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Timboy666 said:


> its got to be one.. I when to supermarket yesterday parked up went in and saw out the window a man and a women taking turns having there pictures take with it.
> that dose not happen with just any car


Turn up in a Rally or Drift car and they do that... :chuckle:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I was on going via the eurotunnel earlier in the year, coach full of school kids all got out and started taking pictures of the GTR. My friends Porsche GT3 & Audi RS6 were parked in front and no one took any of pics of those.. 

Had the same at various service stops in france/belguim/germany.. folks taking pics of the GTR..


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

The picture taking is normal, especially against a porsche, porsche will never get an ounce of attention when near any GT-R, however, park the GT-R with a Gallardo and the GT-R is then non-existent.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Something about the R35 which doesn't do it for me, while it is a great car I do not have a burning desire to own one. If money was no issue I would love to have a Lexus LFA, that IMO is a super car with engineering to match and the v10 engines sounds simply amazing!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

IMO being a supercar is about performance from the factory and I think the GTR is within the bracket of what I class as a supercar***8230;


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

deankenny said:


> The picture taking is normal, especially against a porsche, porsche will never get an ounce of attention when near any GT-R, however, park the GT-R with a Gallardo and the GT-R is then non-existent.


Not sure about that anymore, I put my car on display at the Gumball rally in manchester, lots of lambos, ferrari's etc etc.

A lot of people said my car was there favourite.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

zed1 said:


> Never been a badge snob. That's why the Datsun appeals. *It's kind of blue collar*.


This bit gets me. It can't be blue collar at £75k, surely?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

matthewk said:


> Not sure about that anymore, I put my car on display at the Gumball rally in manchester, lots of lambos, ferrari's etc etc.
> 
> A lot of people said my car was there favourite.


At a show alot different. I'm talking everyday situations. If your in traffic with a Porsche then the GT-R in this case will get all the attention if any.

But for example, I went for an afternoon pub lunch few Sundays ago and there was a black Gallardo in the car park. Everybody coming out the pub went straight to the Lambo and had pics, and awed over it. 

At a show, a GT-R has so much respect due to it's capabilities, as the majority at a show are going to know about the potential of the GT-R.


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

It is Not a supercar. Since it can do a lot more than just speed and cornering that most supercars can only do. Hence, it is a Supersupercar.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

The poll is useful as you can see who the retarded people are.

Also, who the f*ck answers a poll with 'unsure'.........and dont get me started on the gimlet that put it as an option

Jesus H Christ......this forum.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Might not be a supercar but sits next to one well.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

9 people around the Mclaren.

0 people around the Nissan

Also, why have you made it look like a tube of toothpaste.?


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> 9 people around the Mclaren.
> 
> 0 people around the Nissan
> 
> Also, why have you made it look like a tube of toothpaste.?


It needed to clean it's teeth after eating the Mclaren for breakfast.... :flame:


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> 9 people around the Mclaren.
> 
> 0 people around the Nissan
> 
> Also, why have you made it look like a tube of toothpaste.?


Because I love the colour of it.

The people around the McLaren worked for the guy driving it, he brought an entourage with him, he had a koenigsegg and ferrari parked infront of his P1.


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

Id say its not a supercar, a super GT, blistering performance, aggressive looks.
But doesnt have the poster appeal of a Ferrari or Lambo. A super car is something most mortals will never own or dare to own. 
Some folks class them with evo***8217;s and scoobies. Some with 911s. Performance wise yes, but looks wise the 911 T is more supercaresk, sleeker looking but still not a supercar. 

I had a 360, the GTR kills it in nearly all categories. But the Ferrari sounded like a super car and looked like one. When you walked up to it, fired it up, it felt supercar. I like my GTR but it doesnt have the theatrics of a Ferrari or Lambo. I heard people call 360s red skips, iv never heard that said about GTRs. Its in a class of its own.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

This should be broke down in to different category's... Your asking is a gtr a supercar.. 

The whole car as a standard package 470bhp sounds quiet is not really a supercar, so as Flynn says I agree his car and the majority of people with the standard cars don't really live up to a supercar... 

But then you have the category of tuned cars, they fall within supercar as you have power, noise... And a huge computer age following... It's the modern supercar, ask the next teenager you talk to if he dreams of a GT-R or Ferrari... We already know the answer...!

I spend most weekends at the racetrack and our teammates have new ferraris but the que to go out in the cars is always next to the GT-R....

So argument settled put down pipes, a bit more power and you have a modern day supercar...!


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Simonh said:


> In the manuals Nissan refer to it as their Supercar.
> 
> 
> For me I would put it in the same bracket as the 911 etc so not Supercar.


Ditto.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DanielM3 said:


> This should be broke down in to different category's... Your asking is a gtr a supercar..
> 
> The whole car as a standard package 470bhp sounds quiet is not really a supercar, so as Flynn says I agree his car and the majority of people with the standard cars don't really live up to a supercar...
> 
> But then you have the category of tuned cars, they fall within supercar as you have power, noise... And a huge computer age following... It's the modern supercar, ask the next teenager you talk to if he dreams of a GT-R or Ferrari... We already know the answer...!


This is one of the reasons why I don't consider it a Supercar.

As standard they are not.

If you have to tune a car and add a louder exhaust to make it a Supercar that means it's not a true Supercar.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

CT17 said:


> This is one of the reasons why I don't consider it a Supercar.
> 
> As standard they are not.
> 
> If you have to tune a car and add a louder exhaust to make it a Supercar that means it's not a true Supercar.


That means most Toyota Supra's are now Supercars too, as an awful lot of them are 650+bhp.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Johnny G said:


> That means most Toyota Supra's are now Supercars too, as an awful lot of them are 650+bhp.


Did you read what he wrote?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

goRt said:


> Did you read what he wrote?


I did, and reference Daniel's post above.
As stock a GT-R isn't a Supercar. But modify it and it is.
Apply the same logic to a Toyota Supra. Stock, nowhere near. Modified they can be devastating, still not a Supercar though.


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

This may be helpful.
Definition of a Supercar - CarsDirect

Nismo GTR (limited production) w/ N Attack package + Nismo titanium exhaust = Supercar
Price+Exclusivity+Performance+handling = Supercar


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

matthewk said:


> Might not be a supercar but sits next to one well.


The P1 is considered a hypercar. What has this world come to...
How can you not know such an important fact of life. :chuckle:


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

Nismo GTR (limited production-*only 300 will be made*)
w/ N Attack package + Nismo titanium exhaust = Supercar
Price+Exclusivity+Performance+handling = Supercar


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Nissan = Not supercar


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

DanielM3 said:


> This should be broke down in to different category's... Your asking is a gtr a supercar..
> 
> The whole car as a standard package 470bhp sounds quiet is not really a supercar, so as Flynn says I agree his car and the majority of people with the standard cars don't really live up to a supercar...
> 
> ...



100% agreed, and at a fraction of the cost for not having the badge imo. its the main reason I bought my gtr for the mind blowing performance and the theatre of it all, and I can buy another house to rent out with the money saved lol

I havnt voted in the poll as it needs the option "yes if modified correctly" imo


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Super car*

I love my Gtr, but it is a Nissan at the end,if I had the option of a 458 sorry I'd be sat in the 458. No ones mentioned the Aston,early cars were every little boys dream car. Reality,slow,terrible handling,but what a looker, style is everything because in reality very few people have or will ever driven one. E tYpe will wow the crowds,I owned one for a day once,worst car ever driven, but what a looker. Just like a supermodel drop dead gorgeous but may not even be able to hold a sensible conversation, it's all in the looks.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

so its a supercar then?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

this sums it up correctly for me pretty much

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...hTwGCDYHmceMRrJow&sig2=rdKW2yHTRueKHMbqi_DIkw


without any badge snobbery being involved, modified correctly imo a gtr can comfortably be classed as a supercar.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

scoooby slayer said:


> this sums it up correctly for me pretty much
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...hTwGCDYHmceMRrJow&sig2=rdKW2yHTRueKHMbqi_DIkw
> 
> ...












Is the GT-R a supercar?
That’s a question that crops up occasionally in my mind as I get invited to participate in yet another supercar event. Of course that should in itself, answer the question, because if it wasn’t, I wouldn’t be asked to bring Stealthzilla to such events.
On the other side of the coin, sit “badge snobs” who automatically dismiss the GT-R simply for being a Nissan and therefore by default, incapable of being a supercar.
Personally, I’m torn. Having owned some bona fide supercars, I have to admit my definition tends towards the mid-engined, 2 seater with outrageous looks, performance and noise. One that is impractical, “exotic” and definitely not designed for everyday use.
And yet… Every time I drive Stealthzilla, I still get that tingle I used to get when firing up my F355 Spider. Or my F430 Spider. It helps that despite it being capable of being an everyday car, my GT-R is only reeled out occasionally and always for fun.
It has to be said that the standard item is far too quiet and the interior arguably too bland to engender any sense of occasion, but that is exactly why I’ve modified mine to suit. As for the looks; although chunky Godzilla lacks the low, svelte appeal of a Ferrari 458 Italia, it does have massive presence and still attracts an almost-embarrassing amount of attention on every outing. And even four years later, I still love the planar surface details, particularly when supernaturally highlighted by the matte clear wrap and of course as Captain Solo said, “I’ve made a lot of special modifications myself”…
Obviously, when it comes to performance, even the most ardent traditional supercar fan will grudgingly admit that the GT-R, particularly a lightly modified one like Stealthzilla, will match or beat anything this side of a £270,000 Aventador in a straight line, and positively eat them for breakfast around a circuit with corners.
There is something deeply, satisfyingly amusing about being able to do that in a car coming from a humble badge, that can seat four with luggage and be amongst the safest cars on the road in all weather conditions. Whether or not it fits your personal definition of a supercar, there is no denying the GT-R is a super car.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

scoooby slayer said:


> this sums it up correctly for me pretty much
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...hTwGCDYHmceMRrJow&sig2=rdKW2yHTRueKHMbqi_DIkw
> 
> ...


Being modified does not come into it.

If the question is "Is a GT-R a Supercar" then the answer is no if you need to modify one to be classed as a Supercar.

I can't for one second think of a single car that needs to go to a tuner and be tweaked to be a Supercar, that's isn't what a Supercar is about!

It either is, or it isn't.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's a question, if the GT-R in its current form cost twice as much and had a raging bull as its badge instead of a Nissan, would we still be having this discussion?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AdnanK said:


> Here's a question, if the GT-R in its current form cost twice as much and had a raging bull as its badge instead of a Nissan, would we still be having this discussion?


Yes on the price, no on the badge.
Because most people on here would still complain it's way too quiet and immediately go out and change the exhaust because in stock form it's a bit boring. 

And Lambo would never make a car that sounds like a GTR. :chuckle:


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Yes because most people on here would still complain it's way too quiet and immediately go out and change the exhaust because in stock form it's a bit boring.
> 
> :chuckle:


I see where you're coming from in regards to the noise, or lack off. So if it came with a more audible engine/exhaust note, then it'd be a supercar?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AdnanK said:


> I see where you're coming from in regards to the noise, or lack off. So if it came with a more audible engine/exhaust note, then it'd be a supercar?


If it was priced as a Lambo and made a Lambo noise, yes.

Then it would have a fancy badge, be expensive enough to keep it out of reach of most (including me), sound glorious and go like stink.

Just my opinion at the end of the day.

I stand by my first comment, it's a Super Car. But not a Supercar.

I don't consider saying it's not a negative thing.
It's a Supercar killer on track days. Having a lower cost Nissan that eats Ferraris is a good thing in my book.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Its a Grand Tourer. The clue is in the name.

Evo magazine have it down as a GT car, so that's good enough for me

Extract from Wikipedia below



> The most common format is a two-door coupé with either a two-seat or a 2+2 arrangement.
> 
> The term derives from the Italian phrase gran turismo, a tribute to the tradition of the grand tour, used to represent automobiles regarded as grand tourers, able to make long-distance, high-speed journeys in both comfort and style. The English translation is grand touring.


Of course people can "think" what they like, but if they think its a supercar, then they are only lying to themselves

Another one solved.

Again, glad to help.

:wavey:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Its a Grand Tourer. The clue is in the name.
> 
> Evo magazine have it down as a GT car, so that's good enough for me
> 
> ...



heres some more from wikepedia, from the very source your using they state "sports cars or grand touring automobiles" as supercars, see below for the full wikepedia piece. 

A supercar (also known as exotic car) is a very expensive and fast sports car.[1][2] Supercars are marketed by automakers as unusual and include limited production specials from an "elite" automaker, *standard-looking cars modified for power and performance*, as well as models that appeal to enthusiasts from smaller manufacturers.[3]

"Supercar" is also a label custom car retrofitters reserve for their showcase, one-of-a-kind project vehicles;* typically these are very extensively modified collectible muscle cars, sports cars or grand touring automobiles *updated to the very latest "streetable" racing technology.


http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...DvHBLcV3d1pLrQySA&sig2=zzw2Exg3oLDtYJUOKc7gZA


and another caption from the wikepedia article on a supercar, in the history part "*The word supercar later became to mean a "GT" or grand touring type of car*" again indicating a gt car can be a supercar

and my work here is done :wavey:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

scoooby slayer said:


> heres some more from wikepedia, from the very source your using they state "sports cars or grand touring automobiles" as supercars, see below for the full wikepedia piece.
> 
> A supercar (also known as exotic car) is a very expensive and fast sports car.[1][2] Supercars are marketed by automakers as unusual and include limited production specials from an "elite" automaker, *standard-looking cars modified for power and performance*, as well as models that appeal to enthusiasts from smaller manufacturers.[3]
> 
> ...


Yet you ignore the first two sentences in your quote



> A supercar (also known as exotic car) is a very expensive and fast sports car.[1][2] Supercars are marketed by automakers as unusual and include limited production specials from an "elite" automaker


Please note, fast AND expensive. A GTR is not expensive

I don't think Nissan is an "elite" automaker.

Off the top of my head, I cant think of many 2+2 Coupe cars that qualify as a supercar. The Ferrari 612 is a 2+2 coupe. Ferrari say its a grand tourer. Aston Vanquish was available 2+2 coupe (not sure if the new one is) Aston describe it as a grand tourer. Maserati Gran Turismo is 2+2 coupe. Have a guess what Maserati think it is....In fact side on, they look very, very similar to a GTR. Whoda thunk it.

The only car I think I could say is a 2+2 supercar is the Ferrari FF.

Expensive, fast and from an elite automaker. Still Ferrari refer to it as a, you guessed it, a grand tourer

Please be aware that I'm only referring back to your quote, that you quoted, but seem to ignore what you copy and pasted.

Have a guess what section Evo magazine put the GT-R in, in the back of there magazine. 

Obviously 55 people in the poll know better than Evo magazine :chuckle:

If you think a Nissan GTR is a supercar, then you are deluded. Its a 2+2 coupe, made by Nissan. 

If you want a supercar, then you'll need to keep saving them pennies

Again



> A grand tourer (Italian: gran turismo) (GT) is a performance or luxury automobile capable of high speed or spirited long-distance driving. The most common format is a two-door coupé with either a two-seat or a 2+2 arrangement.
> 
> The term derives from the Italian phrase gran turismo, a tribute to the tradition of the grand tour, used to represent automobiles regarded as grand tourers, able to make long-distance, high-speed journeys in both comfort and style. The English translation is grand touring.


It describes the GT-R perfectly. The Nissan GT-R. GT..................G.....................................T. The 2+2 coupe Nissan made called the GT-R


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Wiki is written by fools who think they know, some of the time.

On performance, it is a supercar.
On running costs, it is a supercar.
On range on one tank of fuel, it is a supercar.
On cost to purchase, it is now just in the supercar bracket.
On cutting edge technology, it is a supercar.
On badge, it is a skip. Badges smadges.
On head turning power, it is a supercar.
On insurance group, it is a supercar.
On Nissan, they say it is a multi performance supercar.

I don't give a sh1t. Eat my dust Fezza man! :chuckle:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Yet you ignore the first two sentences in your quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol first of all I don't need to save any penny's if ii wanted a ferrari or similar I would buy one let's get that straight for a start! You don't even know me yet you presume to know I would have to save to be able to buy a £100000k+ car, you are very mistaken to make that assumption! 

Maybe you don't realise but in that wikepedia write up no where does it state that a supercar needs to be all of the above but it does state a gt car can be a supercar. 

I have no interest in what badge a car has, and I consider it a supercar without me having to spend £100000+ to buy it, I was considering the svm gundam but I just couldn't justify the pricetag to myself to warrant spending that ammount of money on a car


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

You can not quantify a supercar, but saying that, it is clear fact that it is not based on only one thing, how fast it is. 

So apart from its really really really fast makes it a super car?

Anyone......? lol

Is it iconic..YES. Is it a super car ..NO!


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

Impossible said:


> You can not quantify a supercar, but saying that, it is clear fact that it is not based on only one thing, how fast it is.
> 
> So apart from its really really really fast makes it a super car?
> 
> ...


Impossible. The GT-R fast yes but its not all about speed, the handling, being able to push the car to its limit which is a mile beyond the competition. The tech and gizmo used to get that handling.. its sheer genuis. and its that sheer genius that allows it to surpass the competition on a straight or around a corner.. Without a shadow of a doubt the GT-R (R35) has raised the bar of what can be considered a supercar, just like the Honda NSX did in the late 80's early 90's. The european exotic car manafacture will need to raise their game to come up with an answer (similarly priced), as they havent yet.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Knightwing23 said:


> The european exotic car manafacture will need to raise their game to come up with an answer (similarly priced), as they havent yet.


You expect "exotic car" makers to compete on price too?

That is madness. There is no point.

Why would they when they can produce smaller numbers of cars and earn far more out of every unit sold?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Wiki is written by fools who think they know, some of the time.
> 
> On performance, it is a supercar.
> On running costs, it is a supercar.
> ...


Running costs.......nope

Range on a tank.....nope

Cost to purchase......nope

Cutting edge tech.......nope

The "Fezza man" doesn't give a shit either


It's funny watching all these people clutching at straws in there 30 grand Nissan "supercars"

Same people who think their girlfriend/wife is a model because they once paid for modeling photos themselves


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Who gives a shit?! It's a fast Jap car that can beat fast German and Italian cars, why does the car have to be branded as anything? 

The Old Impreza P1 used to be branded as a Supercar just because of it's acceleration.... it is a "Super" car but it's not a supercar.... it's still a fast coke Can!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I was unsure what to believe but God spoke to me last night and told me it's not a Supercar - belief sorted irrespective of any evidence to the contrary and it should be good enough for a few billion others and the mods, honest, ask me mum...

Prize for capturing the most current threads in one sentence goes to me :thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

OldBob said:


> I was unsure what to believe but *** spoke to me last night and told me it's not a Supercar - belief sorted irrespective of any evidence to the contrary and it should be good enough for a few billion others and the mods, honest, ask me mum...


Censored, I mean moderated, for political correctness so as not to offend those who do not share your views. :chuckle:


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

Why are only R35 owners opinions relevant? 
I would have thought a supercar is something everyones opinion is relvant on. Owners of the car are much more likely to think it is. After all they bought one.
I think it's too cheap, too practical, to ordinary and made by too mainstream a manufacturer to be a true supercar. 
It's a bit like asking if since it's 4wd is it an SUV. No it's not but that's ok it is still epic just fits a different definition.
It'sprobably better than a super car but maybe not as special?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

This is what Chris Evans, someone who happens to own quite a few "Supercars" had to say about the GT-R.

Nissan GT-R review by Chris Evans: thinks it's a Ferrari and gets my first 6-star rating | Mail Online



> 'This is a car that could really shake up the industry: a genuinely affordable supercar





> I'm not exaggerating. If you want to know what it feels like to drive an F40 without repeatedly banging your head against the roof, or wondering actually how much protection a fibreglass body will offer against the building that suddenly appears to be coming towards you a lot quicker than you originally thought, then book a drive in the car that's pictured above.


The people who voted this is a supercar may not know a great deal about supercars but I think Mr Evans knows a thing or two, especially since he owns quite a few and has done so for many moons.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Little Nismo said:


> Why are only R35 owners opinions relevant?


..........because poor people shouldnt have their opinions heard. Please keep them to yourselves


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> ..........because poor people shouldnt have their opinions heard. Please keep them to yourselves


:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Knightwing23 said:


> Impossible. The GT-R fast yes but its not all about speed, the handling, being able to push the car to its limit which is a mile beyond the competition. The tech and gizmo used to get that handling.. its sheer genuis. and its that sheer genius that allows it to surpass the competition on a straight or around a corner.. Without a shadow of a doubt the GT-R (R35) has raised the bar of what can be considered a supercar, just like the Honda NSX did in the late 80's early 90's. The european exotic car manafacture will need to raise their game to come up with an answer (similarly priced), as they havent yet.


Handing is attributed to its speed. So same thing. Again apart from how fast it can go (to clarify in a straight line or on track) what else makes it a supercar?

Is a Radical a supercar? its faster and has better handling...

The GTR is often welcome at events with supercar's because its iconic. Just like Shelby gt500, Bentley continental gt, Aston martin(DB9, DBS, Vantage), Porsche Carrera, Maserati granturismo..etc etc


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Same people who think their girlfriend/wife is a model because they once paid for modeling photos themselves


Muhuhahahahahaha :flame::bowdown1::chuckle:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Little Nismo said:


> Why are only R35 owners opinions relevant?


All a supercar is someones opinion, there are no perfect or definative definitions as to what a supercar should be or a specific quality it should have so one supercar to someone one isn't a super car to everyone else.

pointless conversation, lock it now and just accept that everyone is right..... or wrong, who gives a shit?!


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> ..........because poor people shouldnt have their opinions heard. Please keep them to yourselves


Except you dont have to be rich to own one... Middle class supercar, sub-supercar, the margarine of supercars, the low fat diet Pepsi of supercars?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Little Nismo said:


> Except you dont have to be rich to own one... Middle class supercar, sub-supercar, the margarine of supercars, the low fat diet Pepsi of supercars?


It's not a supercar


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Have I just indirectly been called a retard because I voted "no" to supercar?

How offensive.....will have to go off the forum for a while to deal with depression


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> Have I just indirectly been called a retard because I voted "no" to supercar?
> 
> How offensive.....will have to go off the forum for a while to deal with depression


I think it was the 'yes' vote that got the retard label.......:flame::flame:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

matt4man said:


> I think it was the 'yes' vote that got the retard label.......:flame::flame:


Oh, it was. If you click the poll results, you can clearly see what side of the river people are on. Its quite accurate



FLYNN said:


> The poll is useful as you can see who the retarded people are.
> 
> Also, who the f*ck answers a poll with 'unsure'.........and dont get me started on the gimlet that put it as an option
> 
> Jesus H Christ......this forum.


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Caveman said:


> It has supercar performance, but it's not a supercar. The term supercar is used to define a combination of performance, price and exoticness. The GTR only ticking ONE of those boxes.
> 
> But, that's what I like about it. It can knock around and embarrass so called supercars, without the w*nky 'look at me' badge, or the silly price tag.
> 
> In that sense, I'd call it the thinking man's supercar!


spot on!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I responded no but this afternoon when 'proceeding' up the m1 this afternoon with a v10 r8 and Lamborghini gallardo 570 spider it was my car that was getting photographed by traffic which I have to say surprised me.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> 'Supercar for the masses' seems like a contradiction in terms to me. By definition, a supercar is removed from the reach of the masses.
> 
> However, it does have supercar-like performance out-of-the-box and a modified one will embarass many modern supercars in many situations.
> 
> ...


With the new exhaust system fitted, it definitely sounds more like what I expect a supercar to sound like. It now actually sounds like it's got half a V12 in it (rather than a vacuum cleaner as standard).

Still not a supercar though ...


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Evo9lution said:


> With the new exhaust system fitted, it definitely sounds more like what I expect a supercar to sound like. It now actually sounds like it's got half a V12 in it (rather than a vacuum cleaner as standard).
> 
> Still not a supercar though ...


you must have wrong exhaust then mate...

the one below just rips the lot, BEST SOUND for me by far, just started to fish for one now

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1qEyGi2Zuc


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

"Sticking feathers up your butt does not make you a chicken." (Tyler Durden) and in Tyler we trust.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

DEFIKS said:


> you must have wrong exhaust then mate...
> 
> the one below just rips the lot, BEST SOUND for me by far, just started to fish for one now
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1qEyGi2Zuc


Until yesterday, I had OEM downpipes, Milltek resonated y-pipe and OEM back section. It sounded classy and decent on boost but I now have a full Russ Fellows decat system and it sounds like a monster now!

Andy Clarke (AC Speedtech) & Russ Fellows are geniuses!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Until yesterday, I had OEM downpipes, Milltek resonated y-pipe and OEM back section. It sounded classy and decent on boost but I now have a full Russ Fellows decat system and it sounds like a monster now!
> 
> Andy Clarke (AC Speedtech) & Russ Fellows are geniuses!!! :bowdown1:


sweet, did you go for a silenced back box or un-silenced? any pics? res or non res y pipe?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Evo9lution said:


> With the new exhaust system fitted, it definitely sounds more like what I expect a supercar to sound like. It now actually sounds like it's got half a V12 in it (rather than a vacuum cleaner as standard).
> 
> Still not a supercar though ...


That's why the R8 V10 is a supercar. Supercar noise looks, price, performance out of the box. The engine is in the right place and its a 2 seater. Ticks all the boxes.

The GT-R isnt. Its a great performance gran tourer with a chavvy image. That's about it


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> The GT-R isnt. Its a great performance gran tourer with a chavvy image. That's about it


So what will you replace yours with when the time comes?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

R8 (have to be an S tronic though), 12C, or a 458.

Gallardos are a bit poo

Wanted an SLS, but the next car will have to be a 2 seater with the engine in the right place.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I know it isn't a supercar, but I have a Porsche (dirty word on this forum) Cayman GTS waiting to be picked up on Sept 1st with some good track focused accessories on it. 

It has the PDK and CCM brakes etc. and will be an interesting addition to the garage. Keeping the GT-R though

I know that is mid engined and has two seats but so was the Fiat x19 which was poo at the time but now collectable - I just don't understand this market!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I know it isn't a supercar, but I have a Porsche (dirty word on this forum) Cayman GTS waiting to be picked up on Sept 1st with some good track focused accessories on it.
> 
> It has the PDK and CCM brakes etc. and will be an interesting addition to the garage. Keeping the GT-R though
> 
> I know that is mid engined and has two seats but so was the Fiat x19 which was poo at the time but now collectable - I just don't understand this market!


what was the price difference between the Cayman (with your additions) and the GT3 ?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Impossible said:


> what was the price difference between the Cayman (with your additions) and the GT3 ?


To get the car with the right spec (they do come highly spec'd) the difference would be between 35 and 40k.

I have owned a GT3 (996) and loved it to bits, but having driven the Cayman alongside all the other 991 Porsche's, the Cayman is the sweetest it terms of handling, involvement and with the right specification of the GTS, will be as fast round a twisty circuit as a GT-R. The Ring times will be different but I still have the GT-R 'Smurfmobile' for the right times and conditions.

They are two totally different cars, and I agree that the 991 GT3 would be a fantastic bit of kit, it would be too harsh for everyday driving and I wouldn't be able to justify to her indoors keeping my much loved GT-R with a GT3 as well.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nurburgringgtr said:


> To get the car with the right spec (they do come highly spec'd) the difference would be between 35 and 40k.
> 
> I have owned a GT3 (996) and loved it to bits, but having driven the Cayman alongside all the other 991 Porsche's, the Cayman is the sweetest it terms of handling, involvement and with the right specification of the GTS, will be as fast round a twisty circuit as a GT-R. The Ring times will be different but I still have the GT-R 'Smurfmobile' for the right times and conditions.
> 
> They are two totally different cars, and I agree that the 991 GT3 would be a fantastic bit of kit, it would be too harsh for everyday driving and I wouldn't be able to justify to her indoors keeping my much loved GT-R with a GT3 as well.


I keep thinking about a 991 GT3, but the problems that have been reported have put me off a little, plus the waiting list.

The more I think about it, the more I want an R8. A spyder, with s tronic box. I suspect upwards of 100k though :/ 

I might ask Chronos will chuck in a few quid.


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> R8 (have to be an S tronic though), 12C, or a 458.
> 
> Gallardos are a bit poo
> 
> Wanted an SLS, but the next car will have to be a 2 seater with the engine in the right place.


12C's seem to be the bargain choice at the minute with the arrival of the 650...defintely worth a look unless you only buy new


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

50 best supercars of all time gtr no 35

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...=bVf2Emg89zqdILh78RZPTw&bvm=bv.73231344,d.ZGU


supercar world list the gtr as the best value supercar through the supercar survey

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...snG0pJ_HTQTKMb3pA&sig2=dT0ZxnyxG-EPpefR7CvfCA

I cant be arsed to look anymore but there are plenty of people that view the gtr as a supercar, imo a supercar isn't that much of an elite vehicle anyway, a hypercar is the cream a lambo aventador would be my choice I think for the looks department anyways.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...exTPBn0dMrJZXbyeQ&sig2=VhXyq4AOSoB79kZXsAphrQ


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

scoooby slayer said:


> 50 best supercars of all time gtr no 35
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...=bVf2Emg89zqdILh78RZPTw&bvm=bv.73231344,d.ZGU
> 
> ...



Scoobs some nice cars in those links, plenty of others there that aren't supercars either too- I think the problem is that you're not using sufficient blind faith - If like those that are enlightened and right you'll just believe it isn't then it isn't... 
opcorn:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

why are we not represented here? 

Supercar Showdown, Sports Car Event at the National Motor Museum


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

OldBob said:


> Scoobs some nice cars in those links, plenty of others there that aren't supercars either too- I think the problem is that you're not using sufficient blind faith - If like those that are enlightened and right you'll just believe it isn't then it isn't...
> opcorn:




I shall not bite on that bait lol

I cant totally see that plenty of people wouldn't view it as a supercar, 

all I can say is how my car performs and puts all the power to the road and drives it feels almost like it could of been built like that from the factory, and theres not much this side of a Veyron that could live with it straight line pace anyway, so for me its blown me away and I do kind of see it as a supercar. 

the noise with the 102mm titanium exhaust it sounds supercar enough to me, goes better than most supercars more hyper car I suppose for speed/power, handles superbly, it has an aggressive enough look, and the amount of attention it draws can frankly be abit embarrassing if im honest imo but it does show its thought of publicly as something abit special at least.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

scoooby slayer said:


> ......................, and theres not much this side of a Veyron that could live with it straight line pace anyway.....


A tuned 458, a tuned 650s, a tuned mp4 12c, a tuned supra, a tuned impreza, a tuned evo etc.......

They will all keep up.

Why are people so blinkered?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

R8 spyder gets a lot more attention than the GTR. A lot. Not sure I like it to be honest.

...and when I say a lot. Im mean a lot.

The GTR got some, but nothing like this.

I suppose that's the difference between a supercar and a gt car


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

FLYNN said:


> R8 spyder gets a lot more attention than the GTR. A lot. Not sure I like it to be honest.
> 
> ...and when I say a lot. Im mean a lot.
> 
> ...


Maybe a lot of folk just after a trim?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

matt j said:


> Maybe a lot of folk just after a trim?


Or maybe it's Flynn himself that's drawing the crowd; now that he's no longer cocooned himself away?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

What about attention from Chronos?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ive been reading this poo for a few days now, and couldnt keep quiet anymore.
I bought a brand new R8 V10 £113.000 over 3 years agoee. Its the second worse car ive ever owned.
The car is a complete bucket of shite,
Went back to Audu so many times ive forgot how many now.
They couldnt get the car right so gave me a full refund.
Cant believe any one can class it as a super car , the things got button and trims out of a A1 and A3.
As for more looks from the public ,, i have to disagree there as well.
I was given R8 Courtisy cars. while mine was in trying to get it right,
2 of the cars broke down,
Flynn i know you love a wind up mate,,But i cant listen to this poo no more.
If your happy with a BITSA car, Good on ya mate. But we will see you back in the fold very soon.
Still think the R8 is a pretty car and the GTR is a Agressive looking car. 
Goldie


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> A tuned 458, a tuned 650s, a tuned mp4 12c, a tuned supra, a tuned impreza, a tuned evo etc.......
> 
> They will all keep up.
> 
> Why are people so blinkered?



lol an evo and scoob are worth nothing, 4 door family saloons, and relatively small "narrow" why even mention them I don't know there not even remotely supercar 


a new gtr is now what £82000 ish, with the looks well of a supercar imo wide and aggressive it just has the look imo, I don't think the front end is that pretty I never have but that's just my opinion.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Front of the GTR is FUGLY. Only thing that almost put me off but then I saw the L Walk body kit....not to everyone's taste but it is to mine


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

scoooby slayer said:


> lol an evo and scoob are worth nothing, 4 door family saloons, and relatively small "narrow" why even mention them I don't know there not even remotely supercar
> 
> 
> a new gtr is now what £82000 ish, with the looks well of a supercar imo wide and aggressive it just has the look imo, I don't think the front end is that pretty I never have but that's just my opinion.


Jesus. Talk about missing the point!

You said nothing this side of a Veryon will keep up with a GTR (I assumed tuned as, lots will beat it stock). I pointed out several cars that will. A stock GTR is now slower than a Stock Porsche Turbo Cab! If you want to compare tuned cars, then compare against other tuned cars. What car won TOTB? This what I mean about blinkered.

A new GTR cost me £71500. I know as I bought a new one on March 31st 2014

Where did you get £82000 from, did you just make it up?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Did the guy you sold it to know that you were only losing £1k?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Did the guy you sold it to know that you were only losing £1k?


Nope. But I didn't get 70k for it in the end

I did get it at a good price. Not heard of any others that cheap from new


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Jesus. Talk about missing the point!
> 
> You said nothing this side of a Veryon will keep up with a GTR (I assumed tuned as, lots will beat it stock). I pointed out several cars that will. A stock GTR is now slower than a Stock Porsche Turbo Cab! If you want to compare tuned cars, then compare against other tuned cars. What car won TOTB? This what I mean about blinkered.
> 
> ...



the pace of the car is just one aspect of it yes i would expect a supercar to perform accordingly something your audi certainly wouldn't do for me in stock form that's for sure the same as a stock gtr wouldn't. 
also the cars looks, size, interior, sound all matter and i don't think an evo or Scooby has any of those qualitys like a gtr does to liken it to a supercar. 



as for price of coarse i didn't make it up why on earth would i do that ffs, i saw one at £82000 for sale somewhere a while ago pistonheads i think,I just checked so £78000 now according to Nissan ohh excuse me £4k over, still another level above evos and scoobys price wise. 

i would also hazard a guess that the cars that won totb may of been road legal but probably not actually what youd call a full fat proper road car ie genuinely useable everyday and capable of 1000s of miles in relative comfort with all creature comforts still in place, which makes them irrelevant imo when talking about a supercar as surely its gotta be useable on the road.


heres a vbox log from my car on pump fuel 6800 rpm syvecs shifting so about 780 hp roughly
no launch just in drive and hit the throttle

Accel results
Speed(mph) Time(s)
0-60 03.3
0-100 05.9

Accel Distance results
Distance(ft) Time(s) @Speed(mph)
0-1320 10.7 144.7
0-0 00.0 00.7
0-0 00.0 00.7

whatever badge a car has if its going to have the title of a supercar then i expect it to perform as such, 60 - 130 in 5.49 a tenth quicker than a 1000hp Veyron

and the car is apart from syvecs and toucan completely stock inside and out looking, not stripped in anyway full fat. 


and before you say "why have i added random figures from my car" i have added them as its all part of what quantifys me to feel my gtr is worthy of being called a supercar :wavey:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> I have added them as its all part of what quantifys* me* to feel *my* gtr is worthy of being called a supercar :wavey:


I have a completely stock MY12, it's fantastic but it's not a supercar Carl.
You're trying to justify your modified car against a stock car which is wrong to me mate - otherwise that would make my R33 a supercar, which it isn't. (IMHO)


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Can a bog standard R35 piss on certain new Ferrari's?

Yes.

Makes it a supercar in my eyes then.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Trev said:


> Can a bog standard R35 piss on certain new Ferrari's?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Makes it a supercar in my eyes then.



Think theres loads of new cars it piss'es over,,, and Cheaper
But there sounds like there are other rules , that we don't under stand,
I think one is Megga over priced for what your getting,

Goldie


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171516-r35-gtr-owners-petrolheads-tards.html


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> I have a completely stock MY12, it's fantastic but it's not a supercar Carl.
> You're trying to justify your modified car against a stock car which is wrong to me mate - otherwise that would make my R33 a supercar, which it isn't. (IMHO)



an r35 has the presence of a supercar imo whereas an r33 does not though mate. 

for there era the road presence, sheer width and general look, interior, and noise with an appropriate exhaust of an r35 resembles supercar imo whereas any early rb26 skyline doesn't


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

scoooby slayer said:


> an r35 has the presence of a supercar imo whereas an r33 does not though mate.
> 
> for there era the road presence, sheer width and general look, interior, and noise with an appropriate exhaust of an r35 resembles supercar imo whereas any early rb26 skyline doesn't


It's not a supercar though. 

Stop deluding youself


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> an r35 has the presence of a supercar imo whereas an r33 does not though mate.
> 
> for there era the road presence, sheer width and general look, interior, and noise with an appropriate exhaust of an r35 resembles supercar imo whereas any early rb26 skyline doesn't


Same as any RB26 Skyline was back in the day - both were/are leaps ahead of the competition.

So people are being generally retarded and saying the R35 isn't a super car for a few reasons.....

1. It's a Nissan
2. It's not sleek and slick like a Ferrari, etc.
3. The price.
4. All of the above.

When your knocking on the door of £270,000 super cars then IMO the R35 is every bit a super car - the ride quality alone is what most super cars strive for.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Trev said:


> Same as any RB26 Skyline was back in the day - both were/are leaps ahead of the competition.
> 
> So people are being generally retarded and saying the R35 isn't a super car for a few reasons.....
> 
> ...


ITS A *G*RAND *T*OURER *R*ETARDS

The clue is in the name

If it matters that much to you that you want to own a supercar, go out and buy one like I did.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Trev said:


> Can a bog standard R35 piss on certain new Ferrari's?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Makes it a supercar in my eyes then.


Does that mean a s1000rr is a supercar? Obviously you have to add more than just performance into it.

All I think you have there is supercar performance, not a supercar.

Personally I think to be a supercar you need the right price tag and exclusivity.

Ferraris astons Porsches are not super are without the price tag. La Ferrari, 918, one77, P1 - yes

458, 911, AMV8, 650s - no.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Does that mean a s1000rr is a supercar?
> 458, 911, AMV8, 650s - no.


£170k and looks like this









Yet isn't a supercar?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

FLYNN said:


> ITS A *G*RAND *T*OURER *R*ETARDS
> 
> The clue is in the name
> 
> If it matters that much to you that you want to own a supercar, go out and buy one like I did.


It doesn't matter to me what people think is a super car, btw, I happen to build something leagues above a super car, also will be making the GTR version so your argument about the Grand Tourer name looks a little off.

I'm commenting on this thread as per the title.

And yes, I will buy an R35, thanks.

P.S. I own an R32 GT-R, which when first came out was THE super car of its day.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

scoooby slayer said:


> i would also hazard a guess that the cars that won TOTB may of been road legal but probably not actually what youd call a full fat proper road car ie genuinely useable everyday and capable of 1000s of miles in relative comfort with all creature comforts still in place, which makes them irrelevant imo when talking about a supercar as surely its gotta be useable on the road.
> 
> 
> heres a vbox log from my car on pump fuel 6800 rpm syvecs shifting so about 780 hp roughly
> ...


So to be a Supercar it has to be road legal?

What about all the high power GT-Rs that need cats "refitting" year to pass an MOT?
They have been modified to the point where they can't even pass an emission test...
So impressive figures, yes. At a large cost. But not "technically" road legal in many cases.

Not that it matters, the GT-R should be judged on it's stock specification as you can buy it.

Modified cars should not be considered because nearly any car can be made a Veyron killer IF you throw enough money at it. Even a Quashqui.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

matthewk said:


> £170k and looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's too common. It's the entry level Ferrari.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

CT17 said:


> So to be a Supercar it has to be road legal?
> 
> What about all the high power GT-Rs that need cats "refitting" year to pass an MOT?
> They have been modified to the point where they can't even pass an emission test...
> ...


Exactly modded cars do nto count. If you throw money at any car they can be Veyron killers.

Opel Corsa Turbo CRAZY 1/4 Mile Drag Race Acceleration 10,1 SEC Beschleunigungsrennen Crazy - YouTube

I am sure one you scoobys tractors can be modded too :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> No, it's too common. It's the entry level Ferrari.[/
> 
> There are more GTRs in circulation which must mean they are so far away from being a super car.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> ITS A *G*RAND *T*OURER *R*ETARDS
> 
> The clue is in the name
> 
> If it matters that much to you that you want to own a supercar, go out and buy one like I did.


You get no say, as per the thread title R35 owners only, you've got a TT or something!


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

Wouldn't say it's a super car no but I bet plenty of aventadors and the like at vmax. It's more of a super car slayer than super car in it's own right


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Adamantium said:


> No, it's too common. It's the entry level Ferrari.


I thought a used Ferrari was the entry level Ferrari....

you are mad if you think the 458 isn't a supercar!

The GTR isn't a supercar, it is too accessible to the "everyman" to be considered a supercar, for me that has to be one of the core elements of any supercar.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Simonh said:


> The GTR isn't a supercar, it is too accessible to the "everyman" to be considered a supercar, for me that has to be one of the core elements of any supercar.


How about a Nismo GTR then?

At £120,000 most people can only dream of owning one.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Simonh said:


> I thought a used Ferrari was the entry level Ferrari....
> 
> you are mad if you think the 458 isn't a supercar!
> 
> The GTR isn't a supercar, it is too accessible to the "everyman" to be considered a supercar, for me that has to be one of the core elements of any supercar.


It's not, it's common place.

The new hypercars have refined what a supercar is.

It would be like saying the 328/348 was a supercar when the F40 was available new.

They were prestige sports cars, not supercars.

The key is money and exclusivity.

Any 1%er in the city could buy a 458, very few could buy a la Ferrari. Simple as that.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

This discussion will roll on as their is no real definition of what is a Supercar. Everyone will have a different opinion and certainly everyone on this forum will have extreme opinions because it is the Skyline/ GR-R forum.

This year at Bruntingthorpe when I was taking the terminally ill kids out in my car, they all called the GT-R as Supercar and just didn't want to get in the AC Cobra or Lotus as they aspired to the Nissan GT-R. 

People from different social backgrounds have completely different perceptions of most things in life, and we must not forget that we (and I probably speak from most on the Register and GTROC) are not the normal man or woman in the street. Our perceptions have been artificially nurtured as most have owned or aspired to own a 'fast and sometimes flashy' set of wheels and therefore come from a completely different background and our aspirations are so totally different to the myriad of people that make up the population.

I like to call my car a Datsun sometimes as that is where it's true roots have come from, but someone in my village thinks it is the epitome of the car that he will one day own when he makes his fortune.

I personally don't think it makes any difference how much you tune a car, it will not push it up the metaphorical ladder towards being a Supercar. Reading Evo magazine it is quite interesting to read some of the letters after the Ecoty verdicts every year and how the journalists categorise the various cars. 

Simply, there is no answer to the question on the thread that is correct as it is a perception and not a fact.

My four pennies worth:runaway:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Trev said:


> How about a Nismo GTR then?
> 
> At £120,000 most people can only dream of owning one.


The Nismo is to the GTR what the GT3 is to the 911 - just a special edition.

Ad - I think your frame of reference is out of whack, what city boys can afford bears no relation to what Joe Bloggs and his Mrs can afford/aspire to.

99% of the population will never be able to afford to buy a new ferrari, or to run a used one.

I would still consider a 348 a supercar for the rarity alone.

Seeing any Ferrari, Lambo or even Aston to an extent is usually an event, something you tell people about. That is less so with the GTR and to an extent the R8 (just another Audi) unless you already move in those circles where the 458 is common in which case your view is less subjective.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Then clearly it's a perception.

I don't live in an especially nice area, but it is a London suburb where there's a fair amount of money flying around (mostly inflated house prices rather than outright financial success). 

On my 5 mile journey to work, I'd be surprised if I didn't see a ferrari of some kind, I did this morning, also a few gallardos, an aston and a bentley, I often pas MP4s. None of them made me stop and think or even consider telling others (other than thise thread) about them.

If I saw a Veyron, a Carrera gt/918/F40 even a de Tomaso Pantera or a Countach, I'd stop and look, but it's the rarity factor that does it.

None of the "common" cars I mentioned are exclusive enough, they are all available to order.

I guess limited numbers, and immediately sold out to previous customers is what makes a supercar for me.

As John said, it's all perception, but without question the GT-R should not be considered one!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Then clearly it's a perception.
> 
> I don't live in an especially nice area, but it is a London suburb where there's a fair amount of money flying around (mostly inflated house prices rather than outright financial success).
> 
> ...



it's not all perception, going by what your saying if you lived in parts of the world where you saw Bugatti's, Pagani's, 918's, p1's etc everyday then they too are no longer supercar's. And then the term supercar would not apply to any car.

Also the California is Ferrari's entry level car. The 458 and the laferrari (hypercar) are the only supercar's Ferrari make at the moment. The rest are GT car's (this is what Ferrari calls them including the F12).


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone really give a sheite?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

lawsy said:


> Does anyone really give a sheite?


Like any other thread if you don't care don't read or comment on it. I don't think anyone is loosing sleep over this, its just people giving their thoughts on the topic.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Impossible said:


> it's not all perception, going by what your saying if you lived in parts of the world where you saw Bugatti's, Pagani's, 918's, p1's etc everyday then they too are no longer supercar's. And then the term supercar would not apply to any car.
> 
> Also the California is Ferrari's entry level car. The 458 and the laferrari (hypercar) are the only supercar's Ferrari make at the moment. The rest are GT car's (this is what Ferrari calls them including the F12).


But that is perception!

Take virtually any new car to the Amazon jungle and you would get a totally different reaction to Chelsea as an example.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

. - Page 9 - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum








997 Turbo or GTR - Page 5 - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum








markm - Page 3 - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum








 - Page 6 - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum









http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/284770-r35-gt-r-supercar-not-r35-owners-only-please-12.html#post3072146


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> But that is perception!
> 
> Take virtually any new car to the Amazon jungle and you would get a totally different reaction to Chelsea as an example.


Sorry not with you. Baby woke me up 3 times last night.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

It's probably the most super car I'll ever own! 
oh and LOL @ Chronos, good detective work


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

You have probably not noticed this but the clue is in the name: GT-R = R spec GT car. Or another way it's the most race track oriented version of a grand tourer. 
You can call it what you like and even nussan colloquially dub it an everyday supercar but that's just marketing bumf. A super car isn't an everyday car its a gt with super car performance. In ever other way it's a fancy datsun. That's not a bad thing.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Impossible said:


> it's not all perception, going by what your saying if you lived in parts of the world where you saw Bugatti's, Pagani's, 918's, p1's etc everyday then they too are no longer supercar's.


Doesn't that mean it is all perception? by the way, supercars doesn't have an apostrophe!

458 is not a supercar according to me, that's all that matters to me, not buying one anyway until it has a turbo.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Those post were from over a year ago, could it be I've change my mind? The fact is I haven't actually changed my mind. I was actually winding someone up. There is also a post replying to K, where I admit this. Chronos seems to have omitted this. I sure you'll agree that me winding someone up on a forum is totally believable 

That said.....

I noticed his silence over the last few days, and therefore I decided to cut him some slack from now on, and have left him alone. As you can see, he wants to carry it on, so I'm sure you'll agree, it's fair game.

Ill have him crying bully, and whining to the mods in no time. :chuckle:

You could have just carried on ignoring me, like you have about the thread of my new car. 

Chronos, jealously will get you nowhere. Just because I can afford cars you can't, you don't have to get all weird about it.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Impossible - very funny cartoon,

Chronos - you are a sad man, but remember people can change their minds. I used to be anti evo, when I had my imprezas, then I was anti imprezas when I had my five evos.

I was never anti Skyline or GT-R to be fair, always loved them.

You can't use the GTR moniker to determine that it's not a supercar, much as I don't think it is - too cheap - too readily available, the McLaren F1 GTR was a GTR, the mercedes CLK GTR was a GTR, the P1 GTR will be a GTR. All of these GTRs are supercars.

Name means nothing - unless it was of course called the Nissan Not a Supercar.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Neanderthal said:


> ....
> oh and LOL @ Chronos, good detective work


Chronos was down but comes back off the ropes with an uppercut LMFAO










Mind you we all used to believe in Father Christmas too didn't we?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Doesn't that mean it is all perception? by the way, supercars doesn't have an apostrophe!
> 
> 458 is not a supercar according to me, that's all that matters to me, not buying one anyway until it has a turbo.


I was just giving an extreme example of what you were saying, showing its limits meaning it cant be accurate. 

Ultimately I do agree. It only matters what it means/feels to you.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Impossible said:


> I was just giving an extreme example of what you were saying, showing its limits meaning it cant be accurate.
> 
> Ultimately I do agree. It only matters what it means/feels to you.


I think you are missing the point. Giving the extreme example shows that it is based on perception. That's what nurburgringgtr was also saying above.

If very very rich then veyrons are common ergo they aren't supercars. If you live in the amazon and have never seen a car, any car will be a supercar.

Therefore what constitutes a supercar is dependent upon the perception of the individual determined by the circumstances of their life.

By the way can't has an apostrophe . (I'm taking the piss now).


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

This thread makes me feel like this...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I love the little explanatory line!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> I think you are missing the point. Giving the extreme example shows that it is based on perception. That's what nurburgringgtr was also saying above.
> 
> If very very rich then veyrons are common ergo they aren't supercars. If you live in the amazon and have never seen a car, any car will be a supercar.
> 
> ...


No not at all. Just because your extremely wealthy it does not mean you would loose the ability to categorize one of your many car's into a supercar category because to you they are all just cars. 

Let's say we asked Jay Leno if he had any supercar's. Lets say we asked every civilized person in the modern world if Jay had any supercars? I think there would be a general consensus.

On the flip side if you lived in the amazon, you would not think supercar, you would think car. If asked the question is it a supercar? the answer would be, i don't know the difference, not yes it is.

Me last night:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

OldBob said:


> Chronos was down but comes back off the ropes with an uppercut


All he has done I'd make himself fair game. What a stupid thing to do, when i was all for leaving him alone.

Ill be relentless, but silent. He'll slip up at some point. Might not even be obvious at first. 

As ever, I'm watching and waiting


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Impossible said:


> On the flip side if you lived in the amazon, you would not think supercar, you would think car. If asked the question is it a supercar? the answer would be, i don't know the difference, not yes it is.


That was my point in a roundabout way.

Interestingly today I went to my local Porsche garage to inspect the car I am picking up in two weeks, and they had a 918 in the workshop - wow, close up and in the colour scheme (Martini colours) that did look a million dollars (don't correct me). I have also been driven in a McLaren P1 and that redefined my perspective regarding the limits of physics.

I would still say that these cars are the personification of what a Supercar is to me at this moment in time. Next year or in five years time I cannot forecast.......


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Impossible, I do, kind of, see your point. The Jay Leno example was a good one.

Re your most recent inserted diagram, I am a regular victim of H is for Hell, and yet my son, the perpetrator is 6 in December. At least with a baby they are small. If you don't have a superking bed, try to buy one now.

By the way, you used your for your and for you're in the same sentence - that's also an achievement - well done. (am taking the p again - have decided to insert this in all replies from now on as part of my goal to rid the world of accidental grammatical mistakes. It's clear from your posts that you know how to write).

John, 918 is my ultimate goal. I have set plans in motion to make sure I have one one day. I am of the opinion that Liquid metal silver is the only suitable paint job, and while £70,000 for paint might be excessive, I'm hoping by the time I have scraped the pennies together, someone else will have taken the hit on the second hand market. I'm also very surprised that you can still buy one of the 918 available 918s new from a dealer as they've not yet sold out.

Want to go halves?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> John, 918 is my ultimate goal. I have set plans in motion to make sure I have one one day. I am of the opinion that Liquid metal silver is the only suitable paint job, and while £70,000 for paint might be excessive, I'm hoping by the time I have scraped the pennies together, someone else will have taken the hit on the second hand market. I'm also very surprised that you can still buy one of the 918 available 918s new from a dealer as they've not yet sold out.
> 
> Want to go halves?


Adam, nearly caught you out before you edited your grammatical error:chuckle:

The car is owned by Porsche and not for sale. It was in the workshop for a 'download' which I found interesting.

My choice would be a McLaren P1 but it would be a close call. Also, I am very selfish and would never share one, even with you!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

if you share with me at least you know it'll get no mileage from me.

speak to Iain about this one, he has a customer who has both, and considers the 918 the best car he's ever had. Apparently the P1 feels quite raw and unfinished by comparison.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Adam, nearly caught you out before you edited your grammatical error:chuckle:


that was a typo!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> an r35 has the presence of a supercar imo whereas an r33 does not though mate.
> 
> for there era the road presence, sheer width and general look, interior, and noise with an appropriate exhaust of an r35 resembles supercar imo whereas any early rb26 skyline doesn't


In 1995 people were having the same debate about the R33 Carl.
It was (as with all the other GT-R models) labelled the budget 'supercar killer'; if it were a supercar, it wouldn't have had that title and neither would the R35...
Nissan have only made 1 road going supercar that I can think of.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

You can tell it is a quiet day at the office with all this correspondence going on. Taking orders for the 64 reg but not delivering until September. 

Some of my customers think that their DS3's are Supercars and I wouldn't openly disagree with them.

Good point about the mileage but having not been in a 918 but had my internal organs displaced by one Mr Goodwin in a P1 certainly made an impression. I am with Iain Litchfield early next month for a 45,000 mile service so will discuss with him the hypothetical scenario.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

matt j said:


> Nissan have only made 1 road going supercar that I can think of.


What about the mid4? that was a supercar!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> All he has done I'd make himself fair game. What a stupid thing to do, when i was all for leaving him alone.
> 
> Ill be relentless, but silent. He'll slip up at some point. Might not even be obvious at first.
> 
> As ever, I'm watching and waiting


Chronos - genie/bottle..?
Instant Regret:









Or probably more appropriate


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

how did the first video end? looks nasty!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I was told the 918 is not on a limited run as such. When you want to buy, your local dealer puts you through to the head office who deals with it from there on. That was from one of the sales staff who actually sold one. If you buy one you also get first dibs on the gt2 or was it the gt3 rs.

PS okley design do a tuning package to bring the 918 to 950bhp


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> how did the first video end? looks nasty!


Probably similar to the second...


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> You can tell it is a quiet day at the office with all this correspondence going on. Taking orders for the 64 reg but not delivering until September.
> 
> Some of my customers think that their DS3's are Supercars and I wouldn't openly disagree with them.
> 
> Good point about the mileage but having not been in a 918 but had my internal organs displaced by one Mr Goodwin in a P1 certainly made an impression. I am with Iain Litchfield early next month for a 45,000 mile service so will discuss with him the hypothetical scenario.


How does the p1 compare to a radical, disregarding straight line speed?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

matt j said:


> I have a completely stock MY12, it's fantastic but it's not a supercar Carl.
> You're trying to justify your modified car against a stock car which is wrong to me mate - otherwise that would make my R33 a supercar, which it isn't. (IMHO)


Your R33 comes in non GTR form does it not? The GT-R (R35 if you will) does not have a lower spec version etc. If the R33 only had a GTR model and no taxi version and was made in small'ish numbers with performance to match, then yes, your argument would hold water


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AdnanK said:


> Your R33 comes in non GTR form does it not? The GT-R (R35 if you will) does not have a lower spec version etc. If the R33 only had a GTR model and no taxi version and was made in small'ish numbers with performance to match, then yes, your argument would hold water


The non GT-R versions of the RB26 cars use a different bodyshell.

A bit like the current GT-R and the Skyline. 

So logically what you are saying is that a 911 Turbo isn't a supercar because they make a regular 911 ?


(actually I agree, because NONE of them are supercars. :chuckle: )


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Goodwood removed 911's from the Supercar Car Park this year


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

CT17 said:


> So logically what you are saying is that a 911 Turbo isn't a supercar because they make a regular 911 ?


Yes, not a supercar. Doesn't have the size and presence and also for the points I stated above. :chuckle:

I'd bet, if the general public (non car enthusiast), were to gaze upon a GTR, R8, 458, they'd call it a supercar. I've seen people stop and take pictures of said cars in the streets of London, my own nephews (4 and 6) go mental when they see one as I did when I first saw an F40 at their age (not saying they're in the same league).

Doesn't matter what we think, the perception out there is that the GTR is a supercar. Nothing will really change that until the streets are flooded with them.

The group of people that seem to be quite vocal with "GTR is not a Supercar" are the badge snobs and ex owners, mostly.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

AdnanK said:


> Yes, not a supercar. Doesn't have the size and presence and also for the points I stated above. :chuckle:


Chris Harris calls it a sports car.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

AdnanK said:


> Your R33 comes in non GTR form does it not?


Hmm, so a McLaren F1 GTR is not a supercar because they made an LM version and standard F1 too? Modifying a standard car does not make it any more of a super car than the standard stock version IMO.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

matt j said:


> Modifying a standard car does not make it any more of a super car than the standard stock version IMO.


I agree. Completely.

In stock form, regardless of everyone's opinion on here. The majority of people (Non car enthusiasts), will see a GTR and call it a super car.

I had Tariq come over in his MY14 GTR in response to a thread I put up, after he had left I had my neighbors on both side come out to talk to me. They both were saying they had never seen one in person and they were truly awed by what they saw. It was pretty amusing, seeing peoples reaction like that. 

Perception. It's what it's all about.

Naysayers will say it's not a Supercar, maybe it isn't, but in the eyes of Joe public, it certainly is.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AdnanK said:


> I had Tariq come over in his MY14 GTR in response to a thread I put up, after he had left I had my neighbors on both side come out to talk to me. They both were saying they had never seen one in person and they were truly awed by what they saw. It was pretty amusing, seeing peoples reaction like that.


So you don't own an R35 then?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

CT17 said:


> So you don't own an R35 then?


Oh no, not yet. Got married a few months back so that put my purchase plans on the shelf for now.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AdnanK said:


> Oh no, not yet. Got married a few months back so that put my purchase plans on the shelf for now.


That explains why you think it's a supercar then. Aspiration.

As an ex owner of three that will end up buying another, it's a sports car.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

CT17 said:


> That explains why you think it's a supercar then. Aspiration.
> 
> As an ex owner of three that will end up buying another, it's a sports car.


I guess that just reinforces my point. I may buy one, and after a year or so my opinion may change. But to the general public, it will probably still be perceived as a Supercar.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Impossible said:


> How does the p1 compare to a radical, disregarding straight line speed?


Interesting question as Michael Vergers did a 6min 48sec lap in a Radical SR8LM whilst the P1 did somewhere around 6min 57sec (never published as it was so close to the 918).

Certainly the P1 is quicker down the straights but nothing like the Radical round the corners with the massive downforce it creates (it's own weight in downforce at 120mph)

I believe that Radical have done a theoretical Ring lap of 6min 41sec on road legal tyres that were used from Peterborough to Nurburg, several laps of the Nordschleife, and back again on the same set. 

I could live day to day in a P1 but a road going SR8 is virtually unusable on the road day to day.

The big question will be all about Radical's RXC coupe with the mega quick engine that might attempt another Ring record in the future.

Away from the Ring, the P1 in my opinion would be quicker because you wouldn't be trying to keep your fillings in whilst driving.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Having not read the last 10 pages :flame:

The consensus seems to be:
1. It would be a supercar if it looked better, sounded better, cost more, and they made less of them
2. It's not a supercar once you've owned it

Just to add some fuel to the fire!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

borat52 said:


> The consensus seems to be:
> 1. It would be a supercar if it looked better, sounded better, cost more, and they made less of them
> 2. It's not a supercar once you've owned it
> 
> Just to add some fuel to the fire!


3. It's not a supercar whilst you own it


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

CT17 said:


> The non GT-R versions of the RB26 cars use a different bodyshell.
> 
> A bit like the current GT-R and the Skyline.
> 
> ...


/pedant mode on

actually the R33 GTR shared a chassis with the R33 GTS-4

/pedant mode off

*waits to be proved wrong!


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Impossible said:


> Like any other thread if you don't care don't read or comment on it. I don't think anyone is loosing sleep over this, its just people giving their thoughts on the topic.


It was a question, hence the question mark. 

Obviously people do.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Adam, John I have to say I'm more fan of the laferrari and I suspect it will be quicker at the ring. 

Lighter then both but the killer being the battery's will last much much longer then the p1 and 918. 

Also they layed the battery's flat in the Ferrari but stacked behind the seats in the p1(higher centre of gravity) not sure about the 918 but that gives away over 210kg anyway to the Ferrari.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

this thread is now turning towards peoples perspective towards the gtr in relation to there wealth. 

it wouldn't be difficult for me to aquire £250k of released equity that would in no way impact my own home or business and buy a murcielago or whatever exotica I wanted, and I view my car as a supercar that is MY view MY opinion, I will leave my money in rented out property and keep the gtr thanks :wavey:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Impossible said:


> Adam, John I have to say I'm more fan of the laferrari and I suspect it will be quicker at the ring.
> 
> Lighter then both but the killer being the battery's will last much much longer then the p1 and 918.
> 
> Also they layed the battery's flat in the Ferrari but stacked behind the seats in the p1(higher centre of gravity) not sure about the 918 but that gives away over 210kg anyway to the Ferrari.


You do realise the LaFerrari's battery is only used as a KERS type system and not able to be used as an electric only car right?

P1 gives you about 8 miles electric only usage, 918 about 20 miles but has more battery's, is heavier and uses ERS which affects brake feel.

Knowing the P1 like I do, I would be seriously amazed if either the 918 or LaFerrari is quicker - in fact I KNOW the 918 isn't.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> In 1995 people were having the same debate about the R33 Carl.
> It was (as with all the other GT-R models) labelled the budget 'supercar killer'; if it were a supercar, it wouldn't have had that title and neither would the R35...
> Nissan have only made 1 road going supercar that I can think of.


I will agree to disagree matt that's all I can say mate.

an r33 gtr would look out of place amongst a group of 1990s supercars, whereas a gtr wouldn't look out of place among 2000s supercars imo.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Trev said:


> You do realise the LaFerrari's battery is only used as a KERS type system and not able to be used as an electric only car right?
> 
> P1 gives you about 8 miles electric only usage, 918 about 20 miles but has more battery's, is heavier and uses ERS which affects brake feel.
> 
> Knowing the P1 like I do, I would be seriously amazed if either the 918 or LaFerrari is quicker - in fact I KNOW the 918 isn't.


I did read it couldn't be put in electric only. Thanks for the info. But who cares about electric only mode with these machines. Buy a tesla on the side


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> I will agree to disagree matt that's all I can say mate.
> 
> an r33 gtr would look out of place amongst a group of 1990s supercars, whereas a gtr wouldn't look out of place among 2000s supercars imo.


Did you ever watch the top gear video (going back some years now  )where the R33 spanked everything TG put on track with it? Most probably on YT but interesting to see what they said about it, and subsequently MH bringing in the UK cars.

The R35 doesn't have supercar looks in my opinion, I'm just being realistic about it, it's a great car but it's still not a supercar. Agreed to disagree mate


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Trev said:


> Knowing the P1 like I do, I would be seriously amazed if either the 918 or LaFerrari is quicker - *in fact I KNOW the 918 isn't.*


It is in the wet


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Chronos said:


> . - Page 9 - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't laughed so much in ages Chronos :chuckle:

You really are a creepy bandit!:chuckle::chuckle:opcorn:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Those post were from over a year ago, could it be I've change my mind? The fact is I haven't actually changed my mind. I was actually winding someone up. There is also a post replying to K, where I admit this. Chronos seems to have omitted this. I sure you'll agree that me winding someone up on a forum is totally believable
> 
> That said.....
> 
> ...



Maybe he was looking for that R33 that needed to be reunited with the lady owner in return for a holiday in the sun :chuckle:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha, Chronos wins by a knockout, Flynn is left seething and resorting to petty threats!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> R8 spyder gets a lot more attention than the GTR. A lot. Not sure I like it to be honest.
> 
> ...and when I say a lot. Im mean a lot.
> 
> ...




Lol I don't think the Gt-R or the R8 are supercars:chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17 said:


> That explains why you think it's a supercar then. Aspiration.
> 
> As an ex owner of three that will end up buying another, it's a sports car.


I totally agree.

Richard, how comes you want a fourth? The sale of the third seemed like it was your last innings.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> Richard, how comes you want a fourth? The sale of the third seemed like it was your last innings.


Based on this thread alone, whether or not the GT-R is a supercar, we all agree that you have to go a long way to beat them.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I think if Richard buys another, it'll be a MY11/MY12 - I've a feeling the MY14 was too soft and civilised


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I felt the same when I drove the my14. I also got less feel from the handling.

I think the p1 would take it on a short track because on a long track it would run out of electric power. Me thinks the 918 ran out a little after half way at the ring.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm waiting for the MY15 to see if there's a revelation in the spec, ie. 7 speed box or new interior, but I'm not too hopeful.

I have mapped out the spec I'd like to modify to and assuming the above doesn't happen, the better option would be to hold fire and keep this one, especially with all the awesome work on the sound system already done!

Do agree with Impossible though, there's nothing I can think of to easily beat them, for any money.

I think I've it's the pinnacle in terms of car purchase price versus modification potential not crippling that value.

Any higher and the car would be unsaleable if modified. It's what puts me off the 458 turbo coming out or the 650S. Modify those outside of manufacturer products and you are setting fire to much more than just the cost of the mods.

I hate the way the image of the GTR is going, I hate the type of owners who will be getting their hands on it, but I can't deny the greatness of the car and have to acknowledge that it will probably remain the best car for my addiction to modifying.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Trevgtr said:


> Flynn is left seething and resorting to petty threats!


No threats made.

Too busy enjoying the R8 fella. It plain to see your jealous. You and Chronos should just be happy for people, instead of spreading all this hate. 

I don't know. Some people, eh


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> I hate the way the image of the GTR is going, I hate the type of owners who will be getting their hands on it, but I can't deny the greatness of the car and have to acknowledge that it will probably remain the best car for my addiction to modifying.


This.

I think it will be a R36, or the NSX if I go Jap again.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Can't say I would ever view an R8 as a Supercar either.
If the GTR isn't, then the R8 sure as hell isn't.

For me, a supercar needs to be a sense of occasion when I drive one and if it's practicle as a daily driver then it simply doesn't deliver in that category.

The R8, GTR and 911 Turbo all fit into the same boat - too good at being a daily driver.
A Murcielago (my next Sunday car as my GTR is my current daily driver) can't sensibly be driven as a daily driver and it will try and kill me every time I boot it on anything other than a sunny, dry and perfectly flat road - that sort of drama makes a car a supercar.

My 2014 plate GTR has just had it's 9000 mile service, so I think I'm good at using these type of car as a daily driver (just like I did with my 911 Turbo and Audi) - a real supercar would have been for 3-4 services by now and it would be missing chunks of body work from the speed humps I drive over every day in central London.

And for anyone who thinks the new GTRs are sterile or too soft, try driving an R8, you will soon appreciate your GTR again.
The R8 is a heavy car and drives like a heavy car, the GTR is a heavy car yet defies physics when it comes to cornering and outright performance delivery.

But with all of that said, I still think the 911 Turbo is the best of the three - I've only got a GTR as I wanted a bigger boot.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

The green eyed monster rears his ugly head once more

Its a 5.2l V10 mid engine two seater, with the underpinnings of a Lamborghini Gallardo. Of course its a supercar

Haters gonna hate


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

FLYNN said:


> The green eyed monster rears his ugly head once more
> 
> Its a 5.2l V10 mid engine two seater, with the underpinnings of a Lamborghini Gallardo. Of course its a supercar
> 
> Haters gonna hate


If that was refering to me please quantify your statement.
If I wanted one, I'd be driving one.

I also note that you have to introduce it's underpinning to try and justify your belief...


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I think that's the image of supercars of the past. Newer supercars can be driven more daily. Most now have adjustable dampers, lifting systems etc


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> If that was refering to me please quantify your statement.
> If I wanted one, I'd be driving one.


Of course you would sunshine. Of course you would. 

*pats him on head*


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

FLYNN said:


> Of course you would sunshine. Of course you would.
> 
> *pats him on head*


Yeah, I would. Only I wouldn't need to take mine out on finance.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> Yeah, I would. Only I wouldn't need to take mine out on finance.


What a silly statement.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

matt j said:


> What a silly statement.


No worse than the provocative one above it where he feels the need to make a statement about someone who has does not have any knowledge of.

He has no idea if I can or cannot afford an R8, therefore why make a statement eluding to me not being able to own one.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> He has no idea if I can or cannot afford an R8, therefore why make a statement eluding to me not being able to own one.


Finance or direct purchase, you're still able to afford one.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

matt j said:


> Finance or direct purchase, you're still able to afford one.


Its Ok Matt. Let him gets his balls out if he wants too.

Jealously does weird things to some people. 

What is it with this forum.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

matt j said:


> Finance or direct purchase, you're still able to afford one.


That was kind of my point, I don't buy cars on finance unlike that R8.
Or maybe I miss read the tax disc.

One of the other downsides of publically accusing someone of not being able to afford something is that you also have no idea what information said person has access to.

I stand by my statements, the R8 is no more of a supercar than a GTR is and that comes from someone who can own and has extensively driven both.
I didn’t feel the need to question his views on what is and is not a supercar based upon what I think he can afford – he clearly did – maybe that’s how desperate times have become with him trying to justify his supercar ownership…

Seems like the “green eyed” and “you must be jealous because you can’t afford one” statements is a pretty common thing on the car forums when it comes to Flynn’s posts.
But I’m never one to shy away from a pissing contest.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> That was kind of my point, I don't buy cars on finance unlike that R8.
> Or maybe I miss read the tax disc.
> 
> One of the other downsides of publically accusing someone of not being able to afford something is that you also have no idea what information said person has access to.
> ...


Look at them balls. They're magnificent.

...you can put them away now though.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

FLYNN said:


> Look at them balls. They're magnificent.
> 
> ...you can put them away now though.


It's fine, I'm done.
I don't feel the need to continue with someone who demonstrates the debating ability of a teenager.

If you want to see which none supercar is more of a supercar feel free to join me on the track, I'll be at Silverstone tomorrow.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> It's fine, I'm done.
> I don't feel the need to continue with someone who demonstrates the debating ability of a teenager.
> 
> If you want to see which none supercar is more of a supercar feel free to join me on the track, I'll be at Silverstone tomorrow.


Ill have to take rain check on that. Im busy tomorrow pretending to Hpi strangers cars, and showing people my balls.

Thanks though, thanks heaps


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wow and I thought It was only me that got into these sorts of fights


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ok I know you are bating me, so a GTR IS a Supercar and an R8 is a VW Beetle with the engine in the wrong place as is any Porsche - sorry Goldie


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> Ok I know you are bating me, so a GTR IS a Supercar and an R8 is a VW Beetle with the engine in the wrong place as is any Porsche - sorry Goldie


The R8 is mid engined, like most Supercars are. A Porsche is rear engined, like most buses are.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

GT-R certainley is NOT a supercar!

The R8 most certainley is NOT a supercar!!!

Now that is settled***8230; lets move on!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

FLYNN said:


> The R8 is mid engined, like most Supercars are. A Porsche is rear engined, like most buses are.


and both are VW Beetles :runaway:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I used to own a Lotus Esprit Sport 350 - would people say that's a Supercar ?

Also I owned a Noble M12-3, again, is that a Supercar ?

My last car before my GTR was an AM Vantage V8 - now that was certainly not a Supercar !


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

snuffy said:


> I used to own a Lotus Esprit Sport 350 - would people say that's a Supercar ? No
> 
> Also I owned a Noble M12-3, again, is that a Supercar ? No
> 
> My last car before my GTR was an AM Vantage V8 - now that was certainly not a Supercar ! That is correct


Is the Lamborghini Gallardo a supercar?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

G2GUV said:


> GT-R certainley is NOT a supercar!
> 
> The R8 most certainley is NOT a supercar!!!
> 
> Now that is settled***8230; lets move on!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0_GCuim9kY


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> The R8 is mid engined, like most Supercars are. A Porsche is rear engined, like most buses are.



Did you really just pay £100k for a car to show a bunch of idiots like me on the internet that you are a hero? 

If so you just made my day, week and year all in one. 

And if that is the case your particular R8 really is a supercar indeed!


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

Amazing sound.

The whole charm of the GTR surely is that it's not a supercar but it is quicker than most cars you would regard as being supercars like the 458


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

DMH12 said:


> Amazing sound.
> 
> The whole charm of the GTR surely is that it's not a supercar but it is quicker than most cars you would regard as being supercars like the 458


Stock GTR isn't quicker than a stock 458


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

borat52 said:


> Did you really just pay £100k for a car to show a bunch of idiots like me on the internet that you are a hero?


I bought it to wind up Chronos and Trevgtr. 

Its working


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

I disagree there although I've only driven the spider but the GTR is definitely quicker point to point


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0_GCuim9kY


Lol!!!

The v10 PLUS is definately worth a look and very appealing!

That is now the flagship R8 - which only comes as a coupe AND still I would not classify it as a 'Supercar!'

Before I also get labelled a 'hater,' I must say - The V10 R8 Spyder is one beautiful machine - especially in white! R8's are far better looking than GTR's and I will definately own one when the V10 Plus becomes available with a soft top! 

Your car is lovely though (but not a supercar!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

DMH12 said:


> I disagree there although I've only driven the spider but the GTR is definitely quicker point to point



Is it quicker? Or is it easier to drive it more quickly?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

G2GUV said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> The v10 PLUS is definately worth a look and very appealing!
> 
> ...


Totally agree, but wait for the next model.


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

The GTR, I find is hard to hustle on a B road, too much movement and tramlining for me.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I would say the r8 is borderline supercar. It defiantly looks good. I hear they user tested it before release taking input from 10 women and over 1000 hairdressers. If not for the women there would be no v10 version. :chuckle:

the cars design has been out for a while and maybe the wow factor has faded a little, but if you think back to when it was new. Everyone considered it a supercar especially with its DRL's. Now it has a v10 from a lambo engine and a duel clutch gearbox. Ironman has one!!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

lawsy said:


> The GTR, I find is hard to hustle on a B road, too much movement and tramlining for me.


Agree. Any road which is bumpy makes for a car that wants to change direction. That said I am on bridgestones and not tried mpss which I believe help a lot here.

I found this true of my R32 also.

A roads and smooth b roads are ok though


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

gtr mart said:


> Agree. Any road which is bumpy makes for a car that wants to change direction. That said I am on bridgestones and not tried mpss which I believe help a lot here.
> 
> I found this true of my R32 also.
> 
> A roads and smooth b roads are ok though


Depends on how big your B*lls are and how hard you want to hustle your GTR down a B road! I am still on the Bridgestones and find them amazing in every condition except the wet !! 

Ask Ian and his girlfriend who I took out for her 18th Birthday ! :bowdown1:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I went to silverstone for the F1 and accidentally got diverted through the circuit (was staying at the hotel next to it). I was under some time pressure and had to exit the otherside of the circuit and drive round the minor roads. The road opened up and I pushed on but found I had to drive in the middle of the road to maintain the speed as the car was diving left and right more than is acceptable.

Either you or prepared to take safety risks or, more likely, red ones are slower than silver ones (fact) and you just don't get to experience real speed


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> Stock GTR isn't quicker than a stock 458


It is to 60, possibly to 100.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Steve said:


> and both are VW Beetles :runaway:


Welcome home Steve :thumbsup:
Just for completeness - our Beetles are in fact mid engined - and they're not supercars either lol.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

lawsy said:


> The GTR, I find is hard to hustle on a B road, too much movement and tramlining for me.


You need to get rid of those bridgies, the tramlining on the bridgstones is totally unacceptable and the reason for me binning them for MPSS. Never looked back now and no tramlining whatsoever on the MPSS.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Out of the Bridgestones, Dunlops, R888 and MPSS, in my opinion the MPSS were the worst out the lot.

I used all of them on road and track.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Out of the Bridgestones, Dunlops, R888 and MPSS, in my opinion the MPSS were the worst out the lot.
> 
> I used all of them on road and track.


Don't get me wrong I'm no race car drive nor driven the GT-R on track, so rightly cannot comment on the others. All I know is when I picked up the car driving home on the motorway the force at which the car was shooting suddenly left and right a little was worrying. I thought something was seriously wrong with the car or something, never knew tyres alone could cause that much movement by itself. Was a sense of relief when I found out about tramlining and that it was not the car at fault.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm no race car drive nor driven the GT-R on track, so rightly cannot comment on the others. All I know is when I picked up the car driving home on the motorway the force at which the car was shooting suddenly left and right a little was worrying. I thought something was seriously wrong with the car or something, never knew tyres alone could cause that much movement by itself. Was a sense of relief when I found out about tramlining and that it was not the car at fault.


I just didn't like the grip they offered, not a fan of the bridgestones either though. The new Dunlops on the MY14 were very good, but you cant beat a set of R888's on track. Worth a couple secs a lap in my experience


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

The driving you do, road and track etc compared to myself just daily road use, I can completely understand and agree for once. Probably would have a different opinion of MPSS if I took it on track. But quite happy with just general daily road use


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> The driving you do, road and track etc compared to myself just daily road use, I can completely understand and agree for once. Probably would have a different opinion of MPSS if I took it on track. But quite happy with just general daily road use


Indeed. On the flip side, R888's are very noisy on the road, so not ideal, and they don't like standing water.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Out of the Bridgestones, Dunlops, R888 and MPSS, in my opinion the MPSS were the worst out the lot.
> 
> I used all of them on road and track.


How did you find the bridges on track? I would be running 285 square


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

gtr mart said:


> How did you find the bridges on track? I would be running 285 square


All over the place. Couldn't get traction. Ask lawsy as well, he'll tell you the same


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What width were you running front and rear? And was it apex placement or under/over steer issues?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Not gonna lie but that is a cracking ass of a avatar pic.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

gtr mart said:


> What width were you running front and rear? And was it apex placement or under/over steer issues?


Purely traction. Sliding all over, and not able to put the power down. No such issue with the R888s



deankenny said:


> Not gonna lie but that is a cracking ass of a avatar pic.


*doffs hat


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Bridgestones all the way guys, you just gotta know ho to use em !!!!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> Bridgestones all the way guys, you just gotta know ho to use em !!!!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> steve admitted to being a **** then said some stuff about loving big balls and that he could also handle bridgies in all situations.. so I said..
> 
> Either you are prepared to take safety risks or, more likely, red ones are slower than silver ones (fact) and you just don't get to experience real speed



Seeing how Steve has posted since with no comment on the above, I can only assume he agrees?!?!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah Mon, I am just back from Jamaica and the weed smells good and you must all be smoking it LOL

I am only on the Rum !!!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Some GT-R's are classed as such LOL
Supercar parade outside the Dorchester Hotel continues | Mail Online


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm not bother if the GT-R is a supercar or not but I'm not sure if this was here???

Nissan GT-R news - GT-R breaks loose - 2007 - BBC Top Gear

in the 6th paragraph ( youtube links excluded )...

Thanx.


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

well june's edition of EVO magazine calls it a super coupe on the front cover..Lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So it's Super Coupe Car !!


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Steve said:


> So it's Super Coupe Car !!


Only with Bridgestones opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


Goldie


----------



## desmodromic (Mar 14, 2014)

Stock to stock, the car is impressive and can be considered a supercar 10 years ago. but now, the bench mark of supercar is really high. In the same Aspect, I do not consider the 911 turbo, Audi r8 V10 and Gallardo as super cars. they are high performance cars but not a supercar.

For me a super car is a Pagani, Bugatti etc


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

desmodromic said:


> Stock to stock, the car is impressive and can be considered a supercar 10 years ago. but now, the bench mark of supercar is really high. In the same Aspect, I do not consider the 911 turbo, Audi r8 V10 and Gallardo as super cars. they are high performance cars but not a supercar.
> 
> For me a super car is a Pagani, Bugatti etc


well said...Super Coupe with Super Car performance...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

desmodromic said:


> Stock to stock, the car is impressive and can be considered a supercar 10 years ago. but now, the bench mark of supercar is really high. In the same Aspect, I do not consider the 911 turbo, Audi r8 V10 and Gallardo as super cars. they are high performance cars but not a supercar.
> 
> For me a super car is a Pagani, Bugatti etc


So what would you class as a hyper car?


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Chronos said:


> So what would you class as a hyper car?


this:

GT-R AMS Top Speed World Record ? 382 kph (237.5 mph) - YouTube 

Koenigsegg Agera R vs Nissan GT-R AMS Alpha 12+ - YouTube

Bugatti Veyron Super Sport vs Nissan GT-R AMS Alpha 12+ - YouTube


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

If it takes a 20page thread to decide if it's a supercar, it's not a supercar.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

There's Cars, Supercars and Hypercars.

Example:
GTR is a car,
Ferrari 458 is a supercar,
LaFerrari is a hypercar.

You can't buy a modern supercar for £35k


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Johnny G said:


> There's Cars, Supercars and Hypercars.
> 
> Example:
> GTR is a car, *wrong SUPER COUPE car*
> ...


*wrong SUPER COUPE car*


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DEFIKS said:


> *wrong SUPER COUPE car*


Godzilla has created His own group


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Chronos said:


> Godzilla has created His own group


the END!!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DEFIKS said:


> the END!!!


That's good enough for me, asked mods to close, but was denied. 

I did ask r35 owners only to vote, obviously the non r35 owners have voted as well, does this make it a fair vote?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's a photo of my pass for Donington last weekend.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

:banned:


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Johnny G said:


> There's Cars, Supercars and Hypercars.
> 
> Example:
> GTR is a car,
> ...


- Sportscars (V8 Vantage, R8, 911 Carerra)

- Sportscars with Supercar performance (GTR, 911 Turbo)

- Supercars (458, Macca 650S)

- Hypercars (Macca P1, LaFerrari)


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

grahamc said:


> :banned:


Lol Sorry. But made me laugh when he gave it to me.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

misters3 said:


> Lol Sorry. But made me laugh when he gave it to me.


I bet


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

grahamc said:


> I bet


If I can afford it..it's not a super car


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

and we have our result

SUPERCAR!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes 84	
No 62

and what does Nissan call it??

THE 2015 NISSAN GT-R
*The ultimate supercar has just been updated.
The MY15 has been equipped with new features for comfort without compromise.*

http://www.nissan.co.uk/GB/en/vehicle/sports-cars/new-gt-r.html?cid=psmp07PzXKc_dc


----------

